# Obamas no friend of afro-americans.



## LilOlLady

*OBAMAS NO FRIEND OF AFRO-AMERICANS.*
Unemployment among Afro-Americans, men and youth, are the highest in the country. Drop out rate among Afro-Americans is among the highest in the country. 
Afro-Americans have been fired from jobs and replaced with illegal aliens.
Afro-Americans put Obama in office and they can put him out of office. What I have been hearing from Afro-Americans is they are not as sure now as they were in 2008.
Obama is throwing Afro-Americans under the bus for Hispanics.
No other race is hurt more by illegal aliens than Afro-Americans. Yet, Obama is working as hard as he can for Comprehensive Immigration Reform that will give illegal aliens the legal right to take jobs from Afro-Americans. And to top this off with the Dream Act that will make it easier for children of illegal aliens to get an education and compete for jobs with Afro-Americans. .
There are 8 million illegal aliens in the workforce and only 2% are picking lettuce and Obama want to legalize 20 million and make it easier for more to enter the county and we have 14 million, skilled and unskilled, unemployed Americans. What is wrong with this picture Obama?
I will cast my vote in 2012 for anyone who put Americans first and promise to solve the illegal immigration problem with enforcement and not illegalization.

Obama has not done one single thing to help Afro-Americans. Bro, we go the message and we will send you an answer in 2012


----------



## rightwinger

Is he a friend to Muslims?


----------



## Patrick2

LilOlLady said:


> *OBAMAS&#8217; NO FRIEND OF AFRO-AMERICANS.*
> Unemployment among Afro-Americans, men and youth, are the highest in the country. Drop out rate among Afro-Americans is among the highest in the country.
> Afro-Americans have been fired from jobs and replaced with illegal aliens.
> Afro-Americans put Obama in office and they can put him out of office. What I have been hearing from Afro-Americans is they are not as sure now as they were in 2008.
> Obama is throwing Afro-Americans under the bus for Hispanics.
> No other race is hurt more by illegal aliens than Afro-Americans. Yet, Obama is working as hard as he can for Comprehensive Immigration Reform that will give illegal aliens the legal right to take jobs from Afro-Americans. And to top this off with the Dream Act that will make it easier for children of illegal aliens to get an education and compete for jobs with Afro-Americans. .
> There are 8 million illegal aliens in the workforce and only 2% are picking lettuce and Obama want to legalize 20 million and make it easier for more to enter the county and we have 14 million, skilled and unskilled, unemployed Americans. What is wrong with this picture Obama?
> I will cast my vote in 2012 for anyone who put Americans first and promise to solve the illegal immigration problem with enforcement and not illegalization.
> 
> Obama has not done one single thing to help Afro-Americans. Bro, we go the message and we will send you an answer in 2012



It doesn't matter - he could machine gun 100 black children every day, and 95% will still vote for him.  
By the time a black has reached say the age of ten, he's so brainwashed with the black race-consciousness and entitlement mentality that nobody is ever going to convince him of anything else, another reason why we have to pry the deathgrip of the teachers' unions off the minds of children.


----------



## yidnar

the leader of their tribe has betrayed them....deja vu Coonta???


----------



## rdean

"Afro"?


----------



## California Girl

He's entitled to choose his own friends.


----------



## rdean

Patrick2 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMAS NO FRIEND OF AFRO-AMERICANS.*
> Unemployment among Afro-Americans, men and youth, are the highest in the country. Drop out rate among Afro-Americans is among the highest in the country.
> Afro-Americans have been fired from jobs and replaced with illegal aliens.
> Afro-Americans put Obama in office and they can put him out of office. What I have been hearing from Afro-Americans is they are not as sure now as they were in 2008.
> Obama is throwing Afro-Americans under the bus for Hispanics.
> No other race is hurt more by illegal aliens than Afro-Americans. Yet, Obama is working as hard as he can for Comprehensive Immigration Reform that will give illegal aliens the legal right to take jobs from Afro-Americans. And to top this off with the Dream Act that will make it easier for children of illegal aliens to get an education and compete for jobs with Afro-Americans. .
> There are 8 million illegal aliens in the workforce and only 2% are picking lettuce and Obama want to legalize 20 million and make it easier for more to enter the county and we have 14 million, skilled and unskilled, unemployed Americans. What is wrong with this picture Obama?
> I will cast my vote in 2012 for anyone who put Americans first and promise to solve the illegal immigration problem with enforcement and not illegalization.
> 
> Obama has not done one single thing to help Afro-Americans. Bro, we go the message and we will send you an answer in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter - he could machine gun 100 black children every day, and 95% will still vote for him.
> By the time a black has reached say the age of ten, he's so brainwashed with the black race-consciousness and entitlement mentality that nobody is ever going to convince him of anything else, another reason why we have to pry the deathgrip of the teachers' unions off the minds of children.
Click to expand...


Unlike the Republican party, 90% white, mostly Christian, supporting leaders who squat on them.  So indoctrinated, they even believe Americans helping Americans is "socialism" and is a "bad" thing.


----------



## Salt Jones

It's Obama's fault that people made bad life decisions years before he became President?


----------



## California Girl

rdean said:


> Patrick2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OBAMAS NO FRIEND OF AFRO-AMERICANS.*
> Unemployment among Afro-Americans, men and youth, are the highest in the country. Drop out rate among Afro-Americans is among the highest in the country.
> Afro-Americans have been fired from jobs and replaced with illegal aliens.
> Afro-Americans put Obama in office and they can put him out of office. What I have been hearing from Afro-Americans is they are not as sure now as they were in 2008.
> Obama is throwing Afro-Americans under the bus for Hispanics.
> No other race is hurt more by illegal aliens than Afro-Americans. Yet, Obama is working as hard as he can for Comprehensive Immigration Reform that will give illegal aliens the legal right to take jobs from Afro-Americans. And to top this off with the Dream Act that will make it easier for children of illegal aliens to get an education and compete for jobs with Afro-Americans. .
> There are 8 million illegal aliens in the workforce and only 2% are picking lettuce and Obama want to legalize 20 million and make it easier for more to enter the county and we have 14 million, skilled and unskilled, unemployed Americans. What is wrong with this picture Obama?
> I will cast my vote in 2012 for anyone who put Americans first and promise to solve the illegal immigration problem with enforcement and not illegalization.
> 
> Obama has not done one single thing to help Afro-Americans. Bro, we go the message and we will send you an answer in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter - he could machine gun 100 black children every day, and 95% will still vote for him.
> By the time a black has reached say the age of ten, he's so brainwashed with the black race-consciousness and entitlement mentality that nobody is ever going to convince him of anything else, another reason why we have to pry the deathgrip of the teachers' unions off the minds of children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike the Republican party, 90% white, mostly Christian, supporting leaders who squat on them.  So indoctrinated, they even believe Americans helping Americans is "socialism" and is a "bad" thing.
Click to expand...


This is not one of your 6%. Just sayin'.


----------



## yidnar

Salt Jones said:


> It's Obama's fault that people made bad life decisions years before he became President?


 i agree integration was one of those bad decisions!!


----------



## yidnar

rightwinger said:


> Is he a friend to Muslims?


are most faggots liberal??


----------



## Angelhair

LilOlLady said:


> *OBAMAS NO FRIEND OF AFRO-AMERICANS.*
> Unemployment among Afro-Americans, men and youth, are the highest in the country. Drop out rate among Afro-Americans is among the highest in the country.
> Afro-Americans have been fired from jobs and replaced with illegal aliens.
> Afro-Americans put Obama in office and they can put him out of office. What I have been hearing from Afro-Americans is they are not as sure now as they were in 2008.
> Obama is throwing Afro-Americans under the bus for Hispanics.
> No other race is hurt more by illegal aliens than Afro-Americans. Yet, Obama is working as hard as he can for Comprehensive Immigration Reform that will give illegal aliens the legal right to take jobs from Afro-Americans. And to top this off with the Dream Act that will make it easier for children of illegal aliens to get an education and compete for jobs with Afro-Americans. .
> There are 8 million illegal aliens in the workforce and only 2% are picking lettuce and Obama want to legalize 20 million and make it easier for more to enter the county and we have 14 million, skilled and unskilled, unemployed Americans. What is wrong with this picture Obama?
> I will cast my vote in 2012 for anyone who put Americans first and promise to solve the illegal immigration problem with enforcement and not illegalization.
> 
> Obama has not done one single thing to help Afro-Americans. Bro, we go the message and we will send you an answer in 2012



_Of course he is no friend to blacks.  He is more white than black.  He was raised by white grandparents in Hawaii where he spent most of his youth surfing with the 'white folk'.  The ONLY thing black about Obama is Michelle. _


----------

